# 71 rear window adjustment



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

So like most older cars, my rear windows were tough to get up and back down. I need to push back on the window to get it up and pull forward to get it down. Took off the panel and had a look. There is an adjustable bolt at the bottom of the panel, near the floor. I loosened and levered it forward, then tightened. This fixed the down travel of the window. I greased er up with Lithium grease and Voila!.. smooth as glass, so to say, up and down.. Thought I would document for anyone wondering in the future. 

In the picture you can see my ratchet tightening the bolt while being levered with a metal rod that fit in the hole. 

Dan








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine were also stiff, we greased them with regular grease and some WD and now smooth as silk.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Mine were also stiff, we greased them with regular grease and some WD and now smooth as silk.


You guys should make a hand lotion commercial together!!:lol: :rofl:arty:


----------

